# do boots come in half sizes?



## mikeinaus (Dec 15, 2012)

obviously they do. I'm talking more about the liner and shell? I've herd 1/2 sizes are made with different thickness insoles? I'm just curious because I found a good deal on some boots online but they are 8.5's and I need 8's. I'd like to know for sure before I end up with boots that are too big...


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Burton make half size shells. Don't go a half size bigger you'll really regret it when they pack out.


----------



## mikeinaus (Dec 15, 2012)

there northwaves. dunno if that makes a difference.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I would not buy boots with out trying them on. The sizing is not standard and vary from different brands.


----------

